# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Hoe kom ik van dat gloeiende gevoel af?

## Lizzz89

Ik heb ergens een allergische reactie van. Ik weet niet precies waarop, maar mijn medische geschiedenis bevat veel allergische zaken.
Alleen is het dit keer zo dat het zich uit in kleine, rode vlekjes op mijn handen en armen, grote rode vlekken in mijn gezicht en rode oren en ook rond en in mijn mond laat het zijn sporen achter. 
Vooral van mijn gezicht en oren heb ik het meeste last, want die gloeien helemaal. En daar gaat mijn vraag over:

Kan ik iets doen, bijv. een bepaald zalfje op die plekken smeren, om van dat gloeiende gevoel af te komen?

Het feit dat het er zit kan ik wel mee leven, maar ik word gek van die warmte, kan zelfs mn haren niet verdragen op mijn oren omdat het dan echt aan het broeien is.

Alvast bedankt!
Lisanne

----------


## Robientje

Ik lees dat je al eerder te maken hebt gehad met allergieen. Voorkom symptoombestrijding, en ga nog eens terug naar je huisarts. De laatste jaren kunnen ze met een klein beetje bloed van je veel beter testen waar je precies allergisch voor bent.

----------


## Lizzz89

Dank je Robientje,
Ik ben een aantal weken terug naar een allergoloog gegaan, met als eerste reden van mijn hooikoorts af te komen (ik wil een immuno-suppressie therapie gaan doen) en heb vorige week bloed laten afnemen om andere allergieën ook te laten onderzoeken. Ik ben benieuwd wat de uitslag is!

----------

